
The 50th birthday of the PDP-8/E [video] - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39ZCb65plIQ
======
thrill
I just found my "Introduction to Programming" book the other day, in
surprisingly usable condition.

------
prestonbriggs
Cool, a Zenith Trans-Oceanic!

